# MedStar Ft. Worth



## skills82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any one know the starting pay for a basic?


----------



## skills82 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, I did some research and as of March 2, 2011 per payscale.com it says:

EMT-B salary is 11.79 per hour. I believe that is the starting I heard while in school but I am not sure.

The site also states that Paramedic salary is 16.94 per hour. 

Again, I am not sure if these are starting out salaries. Also with Paramedics there are 3 levels of paramedic with MedStar so I am unsure what level that pay if for, but its a good idea of where the pay is at.

If anyone knows different or what each level of Paramedic makes please feel free to give your knowledge.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 3, 2011)

If you look on their site when they hire, they state the pay ranges, and since they aren't advertising for emts, I can't say true exact pay but I know it's less than 11 for basics.   Medics are in the higher 14 range at its lowest end. 

They also do a "second medic" and "lead primary paramedic" levels. 


The different levels of Paramedic are the specific protocol level they can go to, essentially entry medic, a medic with rsi and other stuff, and then critical care level.   Look on their site for the EPAB link, which is their med control, and they have a copy of their protocols you can download showing their 7 levels.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

14 for medics? Damn...


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the metroplex, where that's the norm.  FDs start at around $20ish.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Welcome to the metroplex, where that's the norm.  FDs start at around $20ish.



No wonder you work outside the metro area... I'd probably take a pay cut to work for them as a medic.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2011)

While they sate it's between 14-21/hr, they also give a range of $39,000-57,000 for a secondary Paramedic, and $42,000-$61,000 for a primary Paramedic.


----------



## CANMAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Whats the difference between primary care medic, secondary, etc?? My father lives in that area and I was always curious what the medics make around that area. Texas is looking like a great place to live compared to MD


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2011)

CANMAN13 said:


> Texas is looking like a great place to live compared to MD



Look into Houston if your going to move to Texas. The cost of living is lower than Dallas. Austin is also a great place to live but the cost of living is probably pretty close to that of Dallas. The good news is the cost of living almost anywhere in Texas is lower than MD


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 4, 2011)

CANMAN13 said:


> Whats the difference between primary care medic, secondary, etc?? My father lives in that area and I was always curious what the medics make around that area. Texas is looking like a great place to live compared to MD



From what I've been told, a secondary Paramedic is still in the FTO phase where to do 911 they have to be with their Paramedic FTO, but can pick up OT shifts with just a Basic doing strictly transfers.  A primary Paramedic is a Paramedic that's been cleared to work 911 with just an EMT partner.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 4, 2011)

Linuss, any idea how long the FTO period is?


----------

